# DD IDE 30 G MAXTOR = incompatible MAC ??



## LC (12 Juin 2000)

Bonjour ,

J'ai acheté un DD de 30 gigas MAXTOR pour remplacer le DD d'un G3 beige desktop 266 MHZ = impossible d'installer MACOS 8.0 ou 8.5 , ça plante à chaque fois au début de l'installation .

Je précise : le DD d'origine est IDE , comme le MAXTOR ; le lecteur de CD est aussi en IDE .

J'ai TOUT essayé = sans partitionner le disque , en faisant 2 partitions ( 25 et 5 G ) , en mettant le MAXTOR à la place du DD d'origine et en démarrant à partir du CD système , en copiant l'installeur sur le DD d'origine et en mettant le MAXTOR à la place du CD . 
BREF à peu près toutes les combinaisons possibles . J'en arrive à la conclusion que ce DD MAXTOR ne peux pas être géré par un MAC .


----------



## Fogi (12 Juin 2000)

Essaie de faire un formatage de bas niveau avec en  option données a zéro, ça va prendre un certain temps...


----------



## Fogi (12 Juin 2000)

Ou alors utilise un utilitaire de formatage autre que celui d'Apple, genre Hard disk Tool Kit...


----------



## LC (12 Juin 2000)

Après tous ces echecs , j'ai fait un formatage de bas niveau avec en option données a zéro, ça a pris presque 5 heures ... je précise que pour faire cette manip j'ai mis le DD MAXTOR à la place du CD ( et je l'ai laissé en "master" c'est peut être là la faute ?? mais j'ai hésité à enlever les jumpers , j'avais peur de tout casser ...)
J'ai ensuite essayé d'installer MAC OS 8.5 dont j'avais copié le CD sur le DD d'origine : nouveau plantage lors de l'installation !!
Dernière hypothèse : le logiciel "outils disque dur" que j'utilise pour initialiser ne sait peut être pas le faire correctement sur ce DD qui n'est pas APPLE ? dans ce cas il ne me reste qu'à acheter le logiciel Techtool ( # 700 F ) pour voir s'il peut le faire ; et si ça foire encore j'aurai perdu 700 F !! J'ai le dernier NORTON , est ce que je peux le faire avec ?


----------



## Fogi (13 Juin 2000)

Le G3 266 rev 1 ne gère pas le Maître/esclave, mais il y a 2 ports IDE donc pas de prob. pour connecter 2 HD.
Essaye avec la dernière version d'outil dique dur, ou avec Norton, mais a mon avis si le dique est formaté, c'est plus un problème d'installeur. Essaye de réinstaller OS8.0 original en redémarrant à partir du CD   puis si ça marche, fais la Màj. en 8,5 , et 8.5.1


----------



## Fogi (13 Juin 2000)

Une astuce qui peut-être te redonnera le sourire :
Sur les CD d'install, il y a un système minimum qui permet de booter dessus.
Sans passer par l'installeur, fais une copie directe de ce dossier système et redémarre sur le Maxtor, si ça marche, fais une mise à jour en 8.5 en lançant l'installeur....
J'ai été sur le site XLR8your mac.com, le Maxtor 40GO est compatible, donc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2000)

Sinon, il te reste à essayer HardDisk ToolKit de FBW. Il rend pas mal de services dans ce genre de cas. Il installe ses propres drivers donc non Apple.
Mais je ne te promets pas que ça règle ton problème...


----------



## LC (13 Juin 2000)

OK , je vais essayer de trouver Hard Disktoolkit de FBW ce mardi , puis je formate puis j'essaye d'installer .
je vous tiens au courant .
En tout cas merci  de votre aide
a +


----------



## mchillier (13 Juin 2000)

Il faut faire très attention avant d'utiliser un autre formateur que celui d'Apple. (expérience personnelle )
Par contre il faut utiliser outil disque dur en version ancienne (avant 1.7.1) et ensuite mettre les pilotes à jour.
J'ai eu le même problème avec un disque IBM Ultrastar.
Salutations


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2000)

Tiens ! Ça ressemble étrangement au pb que j'ai eu, avec un seagate barracuda de 13Go 7200trs/min & un G3 300Mhz B&W.
J'aimerai donc savoir comment on peut se procurer un outil Disque dur 'dépassé', puis mettre à jour les drivers.

N.B. : j'ai essayé avec pdisk de formater ce DD, mais j'ai les même pb : SOS disque détecte des pb, sans pouvoir les "réparer" une fois/deux ; Installation MacOS (8,5)me dit que mon dd a des  pb qui ne peuvent être réparés, ou se plante ; le prgm restauration apple se plante aussi, et j'avais déjà essayé données à zéro+formatage de bas noveau sans succès.... :-(

------------------
Nekrofyl
http://www.geocities.com/jidoche


----------



## Fogi (14 Juin 2000)

J'ai fait une Màj en OS 9.04 sur un G4 disposant du syst. 9.02, l'installateur plantait lors de la Màj du driver. 
J'ai décoché l'option Màj du driver et l'install. s'est faite sans pb.
Peut-être une piste avant d'engager des frais...


----------



## Jo (14 Juin 2000)

Quelques précisions :

- On ne peut installer 2 disques sur le même bus dans un G3 beige(ne me demande pas pourquoi), tu dois remplacer le disque dorigine.
- Tu dois formater ton disque avec le dernier utilitaire dApple. Un formateur de 1998 ne peut reconnaître un disque de 2000.
- Ton disque doit être en master.
- Si ton disque est un ATA/33 ou ATA/66, tu dois utiliser un câble Ultra ATA en non pas le câble IDE dorigine du Mac.

Bonne chance


----------



## Fogi (14 Juin 2000)

On peut paraît-il utiliser 2 HD sur un bus IDE sur les G3 beiges a partir de la Rev.2 (reconnaissable à sa carte ATI rage II pro). J'utilise un fugitsu 20 Go Ata66 avec la nappe d'origine, quels sont les Pb que ça peut occasionner? pour l'instant ça marche bien comme ça..


----------



## FdeB (15 Juin 2000)

Si je puis mettre mon grain de sel SVP : lorsque j'ai acquis mon yosemite 400 j'ai acheté un DD supplémentaire, un Seagate 10Go qui n'a jamais voulu fonctionner et pour cause chez  Seagate on m'a certifié que ce modèle ne pouvait en aucun cas fonctionner sur mac (Firmware PC) pourtant je l'avait acheter chez un gros et connu revendeur Mac à Paris  à d'ailleurs  je ne donnerais plus jamais un franc (mais pour d'autres raisons), (à quand un forum sur les vendeurs de tapis pardon de Mac qui vous prennent pour des C...), bref depuis recemment j'ai installé un seagate 30 Go pour la video qui fonctionne à merveille mème en acquisition soutenue. Je l'ai formaté avec DiskDrive TuneUp (bas niveau, zero données) avant il ne voulait pas moner au plantait le Mac, maintenant il boot  mais il ne fait pas encore mon café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))))

------------------
ATELIER DU DESIGN 
DE REALITE
adr@cybercable.fr


----------



## LC (15 Juin 2000)

des nouvelles du fameux DD MAXTOR 30 G :   j'ai formaté le DD avec Silverlining pro 3.0 ( durée 3H30 .... ). Puis j'ai démarré à partir du CD OS 8.5 , essayé d'installer ==&gt; 1er message : " le gestionnaire du disque "sans titre" ne peut être mis à jour avec ce logiciel car le disque a été formaté avec un utilitaire non Apple . Adressez-vous au distributeur de l'utilitaire pour savoir si la mise à jour du gestionnaire est nécessaire " .
Je clique sur "continuer" =&gt; ça plante rapidement avec le message suivant , qui est le message habituel depuis que je bidouille ce disque dur " des problèmes sont survenus lors de la lecture du fichier source "élements d'installation" . L'installation ne peut continuer ".

Il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer ce soir avec Hard disk tool kit ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2000)

Tiens, ce que tu dis là ressemble étrangement à mon problème : mon nv DD est un Seagate 13 Go, qui fonctionne parfaitemnt sur pécé (j'ai fait le test) et m'affiche les même messages que toi lors de l'installation (désolé, je n'ai plus vos noms en tête 

------------------
Nekrofyl
http://www.geocities.com/jidoche


----------



## LC (23 Juin 2000)

J'AI TROUVE  : il suffisait de changer la nappe pour une une nappe 66 ET de faire fondre le petit bouchon qui obture un des trous du bouchon bleu ( pour pouvoir l'installer sur la carte ) 
Quelle affaire ! Pas un spécialiste APPLE pour me tirer d'affaire ; j'ai grignoté chaque petit morceau d'information sur les différents forum .
encore merci pour vos avis


----------



## Fogi (24 Juin 2000)

Content pour toi, c'est super.


----------

